# Need a Boutique quality fufilment Service/screen printer W/ ability to print on seems



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm looking for a screen printer that can place prints on seems (belt printing not necessary) and that does high quality work. My clothing line includes a lot of prints which wrap around the seem one the side of the shirt. At the moment I do these myself with no trouble but the sreen printers i've talked to thus far dont want to get their hands that dirty. 

If anyone knows of a good source I'll be very grateful.

Thanks in advance!

-francis


----------

